# صور نادرة للأنبا ابرآم - اسقف الفيوم



## shamaoun (1 فبراير 2009)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*صور جميله لقديس عظيم

بركه صلواته تكون معانا

شكرا شمعون​*


----------



## vetaa (1 فبراير 2009)

*بركته تكون معانا*
*فعلا نادرة وصعب حد يلاقيها*

*شكرا ليييك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

بركة صلواتة تكون معنا

صور جميلة جـــدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلاواته وبخور قداساته
تكون معنا
امين
شكرا كتيير للصور شمعون
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## zezza (18 فبراير 2009)

شفاعته و بركته تكون معنا دايما 

شكرا يا شمعون على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (18 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا يا شمعون على الصور النادرة دى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 فبراير 2009)

*جميل يا شمعون
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (18 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواتة تكون معنا

**صور جميلة جـــدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2009)

.


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين

مرسيه علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعة ونادرة جدا

شكرا ليك اخى شمعون​


----------

